# Perfect angles ?



## Jeromy555 (Jun 15, 2018)

I am having a problem getting my angles perfect finding alot of ditches after my crew sands and touches up ? Any advice ?


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

What is your current method?


----------



## Jeromy555 (Jun 15, 2018)

Glaze and backfill let dry then mudrunner with 3 inch anglehead. Sanding with pole pad then touch up


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

How would you describe ditches?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Do you mean your getting deep scratches after sanding? Your blades are catching trash and leaving them, Paper, hard bits etc.

Check as you go, Pick them out of the blades and go back over.

Are you rough sanding between coats to remove the crumbs? If not these will cause your ditches?


----------



## Jeromy555 (Jun 15, 2018)

We just started dusting them really well and I used a different crew member to hand sponge the angles. Spent a good amount of time on touch up. We're doing spec homes and angles aren't straight to start with so the mudrunner is leaving alot of compund in some areas and not enough in others.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeromy555 said:


> We just started dusting them really well and I used a different crew member to hand sponge the angles. Spent a good amount of time on touch up. We're doing spec homes and angles aren't straight to start with so the mudrunner is leaving alot of compund in some areas and not enough in others.


Its not ur problem if the walls r f*cked up that's up to the joiner/boarder to address or the guy in charge of the build!:thumbsup:
They get away with anything and then its us poor c*nts that r meant to fix it! :furious:


----------



## Jeromy555 (Jun 15, 2018)

Agreed not our fault and it's a pain in the @ss in the process.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeromy555 said:


> Agreed not our fault and it's a pain in the @ss in the process.


Yea I am at a site at the moment that the boards r sh*t at the bevels!
Take a knife and cut the bevel and peel off the paper and its just dust!
Shocking never seen it before but I hear that British Gypsum r doing this recycling what ever that means but same as all their goods that they sell like filler readymix they r all going to chit!! Boarders get away we anything!!!


----------

